# Beagle Welfare rehoming list - 17/08/2011



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

I must say Barney (first on the list) stole my heart. A stunning boy 

Some beauties on the list this week

View attachment Beagle-Welfare-Re-Homing-List[1].doc


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww! Theres some cuties there! I like Jack...he looks like pure mischief!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Dexter and Bertie! :001_tt1:

I hope they all find loving suitable homes soon.


----------

